# Exploring the demise of my marriage.



## MrsFooter (Jun 10, 2009)

Hello all!

I figured that before resorting to chucking Kyle's computer out the window, I might as well check out the website that eats up all his free time. Either I'll find the secret to cutting his chains or I'll get sucked in and not care that he spends more time with this website than me. Either way, I win.

So, me. I'm a dancer turned electrician who's currently working for Music Theatre of Wichita. (Producers opens tonight.) I'm relatively new to the tech thing, having only discovered it 3 years ago, but I can wield a mean wrench and I have a special interest in programming.

So, yeah, that's pretty much it. Hope to learn much, meet people, and call my husband out once in a while.

Awesome.

Stephanie


----------



## avkid (Jun 10, 2009)

I love the subject line.

Welcome to Controlbooth.


----------



## Kelite (Jun 11, 2009)

Uh, hi Stephanie. I'm Keith, one of Footer's playmates and we really didn't mean to stay out past midnight quite so many times. I'll be sure he checks in a little more often, ok?

Oh, and uh, please don't mention this web forum to my wife. She likes gardening, and it keeps her out of the shop. Well, it has so far....


(All my best to ya, and welcome to the ControlBooth!  )


----------



## DaveySimps (Jun 11, 2009)

Welcome Stephanie! We look forward to having you around.

~Dave


----------



## seanandkate (Jun 11, 2009)

Glad to have you aboard Stephanie! Now I'm going to see if I can spot any tone/register changes in Footer's posts from here on in . . .


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 11, 2009)

Welcome to the Booth at last Stephanie! I am another one of Kyle's playmates who kept him out too late at night. I swear there was no alcohol or girls present. Perhaps you and MistressRach (wife of dvsDave our webmaster) should start a CB wives support group. My wife would be interested as long as she can talk gardening with Kelite's wife. 

Now that we have you here... I have a question that has been puzzling several of the CB regulars since your wedding photos were first shared here. What the hell is a woman like you doing with a curmudgeonly troll like Footer?!?! He didn't just marry out of his league... he married out of his Universe!  _

(sorry just had to bust his .... a little). 
_
Welcome.


----------



## Grog12 (Jun 11, 2009)

I absolutley refuse to believe several things:

A) That this isn't Footer in disguise
B) Like Gaff said if this is the real MrsFooter that he was able to marry so far out of his league.

The only way I'll believe that Kyle didn't just download a picture of a random beutiful girl off the internet and use that to pose as his "wife" is if you tell us embarrising stories about him he wouldn't want shared.

If you are real WELCOME!!!! And enjoy the show.

((((There's a reason MrsGrog doesn't log into CB....actually its probably better all around if she doesn't))))


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 11, 2009)

Grog12 said:


> ((((There's a reason MrsGrog doesn't log into CB....actually its probably better all around if she doesn't))))



Would Mrs. Grog like to join the CB Widow support group?


Grog12 said:


> I absolutley refuse to believe several things:
> A) That this isn't Footer in disguise



Footer shared wedding pictures with a few of us here a while back. Here's the highlight for anyone who hasn't seen them. 

I ask you to judge for yourself. Is this Footer in disguise or an actual woman so cool she adjusted some instruments in a wedding dress.


----------



## dvsDave (Jun 11, 2009)

Having actually met Mr. &MrsFooter,

I can vouch for her actual existence and not just of figment of Footer's imagination. I can also vouch for her wicked sense of humor. 

I'm sure you MistressRach could form the CB widowers club. (but don't let Rach discuss gardening... she kills every plant that has come through our door  )

Welcome aboard! Let me know if you want me to forward any of Footer's PMs to you for perusal  

dvsDave


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah Dave, but Footer is a crafty guy. Maybe he was using some sort of mind control device to make you think you met MrsFooter. 


dvsDave said:


> Welcome aboard! Let me know if you want me to forward any of Footer's PMs to you for perusal



Look out Kyle, Dave can read your e-mail.


----------



## tedster (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey Steph,

I have a dancer friend who works in Lawrence KS. Wish I was there now as that we are still waiting for summer to get here.


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 11, 2009)

gafftaper said:


> Yeah Dave, but Footer is a crafty guy. Maybe he was using some sort of mind control device to make you think you met Mrs. Footer. ...


Now that you mention it, Steph DID seem to have an air of Katie Holmes (Mrs. Tom Cruise) about her. Share your secret, Footer. Must have something to do with 4321.


----------



## MistressRach (Jun 11, 2009)

I knew my ears were burning for a reason! 

Hi! Welcome Stephanie! You've now joined the very exclusive CB wives club. Registered members include... us. 

If you want someone to lament CBs role in the demise of your marriage with, I'm your girl.  Or if you just want to bust the boys you know whats I'm up for that too 

-Rach


----------



## DaveySimps (Jun 11, 2009)

The two of you should create your own CB Social Group.

~Dave


----------



## porkchop (Jun 11, 2009)

gafftaper said:


> Yeah Dave, but Footer is a crafty guy. Maybe he was using some sort of mind control device to make you think you met MrsFooter.



All I can think of is some kind of Jedi mind trick "This IS the wife your looking for." He he he.


P.s. congrats for a good subject line Stephanie I haven't paid attention to a new member post in a long while.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 11, 2009)

Stephanie, congratulations. I think you may win the most posts for a New Member thread, ever! Welcome to the booth. We look forward to your perspective on matters. 

My wife has her own forums, so at least I'm safe.


----------



## Footer (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes, she is real. And yes, she can program like a bat out of hell. 



We got married in the theatre at the High Shool I graduated from. I pretty much took over the place for 3 days. We built a center isle over the seats and lit the crap out of it. Before you ask, there were no internal cues during the ceremony. The wedding party consisted of 2 engineers, two TD's, an SM, a costume designer, 3 LD's, and an art freak. 

vansandt : photos : THE Wedding Pictures


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 12, 2009)

Footer said:


> The wedding party consisted of 2 engineers, two TD's, an SM, a costume designer, 3 LD's, and an art freak.



...and one animatronic bride.


----------



## LightingPenguin (Jun 12, 2009)

Footer said:


> The wedding party consisted of 2 engineers, two TD's, an SM, a costume designer, 3 LD's, and an art freak.
> 
> 
> Best wedding ever


----------



## avkid (Jun 12, 2009)

A run of the mill stretch limo, i'm disappointed.

If you want a real sweet ride, this 379 Peterbilt is the way to go..
The Midnight Rider - The World's Largest and Most Luxurious Limosine


----------



## MrsFooter (Jun 12, 2009)

Alright y'all, I'm only going to go through this once, so let's pay attention the first time, hmmm?

1) Thanks for all your kind welcoming wishes. I'm looking forward to interacting with all of you.

2)For Kelite and Gafftaper: You can still stay out and play with Kyle, but feel free to remind him once in a while that neglected wives bake no cookies.

3)For SeanandKate: I'm assuming that you'd be looking for changes in Kyle's tone because you think he'd be more careful about what he says with me around. You'd think incorrectly, as I'm way more vulgar with half the tact and no concept of privacy. Want proof? I have an entire category in my blog entitled "S**t that Embarrasses Kyle." Enjoy.

4) Yes, I'm real. Kyle may be a nerd, but he hasn't got the time, nor the budget to devote to a scheme this elaborate that doesn't somehow end in nachos. (But points to Gafftaper for the phrase "curmudgeonly troll.")

5) I married out of my league/universe because I met him during a show, and to me watching him stride across stage and scream at people is sexy. Also, what he hasn't told you all is that under my attractive exterior is a socially inept 5-year old who runs after ice cream trucks and belches in public. So I figure it makes us pretty even.

6) Grog12: You want embarrassing stories? Again, see "S**t that Embarrasses Kyle."

6) For MistressRach: A question for your consideration. Are we the only CB wives because we're the only ones here or because we're the only ones in existence? Discuss.

7) For LightingPenguin: Of course it was the best wedding ever. It was MY wedding. And if anyone tries to say otherwise, I will cut you. 

Again, looking forward to hanging with y'all.
Stephanie


----------



## MistressRach (Jun 12, 2009)

MrsFooter said:


> 6) For MistressRach: A question for your consideration. Are we the only CB wives because we're the only ones here or because we're the only ones in existence? Discuss.


Well... I know for sure that there are at least a few other CB wives, but I don't think that any of them are brave enough to come on here. 

Don't let the fact that so many people are questioning your existence get to you- they just can't fathom that footer would be able to snag someone awesome while they sit in their bachelor pads solo.


Oh, and AVKid- the Limo comment was random, off topic and unnecessarily snarky. Don't forget the golden rule- if you can't say something nice, funny, or helpful then don't say anything at all.


----------



## avkid (Jun 12, 2009)

MistressRach said:


> Oh, and AVKid- the Limo comment was random, off topic and unnecessarily snarky. Don't forget the golden rule- if you can't say something nice, funny, or helpful then don't say anything at all.


There was a limousine in the wedding pictures, so not completely random.

It's so funny that you said that, as Dave used to tell me that all the time.


----------



## MistressRach (Jun 12, 2009)

avkid said:


> There was a limousine in the wedding pictures, so not completely random.
> 
> It's so funny that you said that, as Dave used to tell me that all the time.


well, we are married. it would stand to reason that we may share opinions on things.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 13, 2009)

Wow! I do believe Phil just got B**** slapped by MistressRach! 

Beware gentlemen... and of course I use that word loosely... The CB Wives club is not afraid to bringing it! 
_
Gaff humbly bows and backs out of the room... slooooowly._


----------



## MrsFooter (Jun 13, 2009)

I think I love you MistressRach. Way to earn those sexy boots!


----------



## Grog12 (Jun 13, 2009)

MrsFooter said:


> 6) Grog12: You want embarrassing stories? Again, see "S**t that Embarrasses Kyle."



Excellent.

You are deemed real.

You can stay.


----------



## cdub260 (Jun 13, 2009)

I'd have posted my welcome sooner, but it's been a very busy June so far. So welcome aboard the Controlbooth Express.

And based on what I've seen of your posts so far, you'll fit in here just fine. 

Oh, and we won't hold your choice of husband against you.

...Much.


----------



## Charc (Jun 13, 2009)

MistressRach said:


> Well... I know for sure that there are at least a few other CB wives, but I don't think that any of them are brave enough to come on here.
> 
> Don't let the fact that so many people are questioning your existence get to you- they just can't fathom that footer would be able to snag someone awesome while they sit in their bachelor pads solo.
> 
> ...



What are you talking about? Derek is on all the time.


----------



## porkchop (Jun 13, 2009)

"heroin-strength addiction to Victoria Secret’s Biofits" awesome statement. You win, I don't even know what game you were playing but you just won in spectacular fashion.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 14, 2009)

For those who haven't read MrsFooter's blogs I found this tale both amusing and amazingly dangerous. Our friend Footer is either a very brave or very stupid man. 

Kids DON'T try this at home. 

I take you back in time to when Footer and MrsFooter were dating and discussing getting married. 


> So the Christmas season is upon us, and we’re preparing for our trip to see the families. We’ve got our own little tree set up in our living room, and I can’t help but notice that there’s one more present than their should be under the tree. I already know what he’s getting me because he showed me pictures of it, (a Leatherman multi-tool, badass,) but there’s this little cylindrical box with my name on it, and when I ask him about it he just smiles a mischievous smile and says that I’ll just have to wait and see. So the whole trip I can’t stop thinking about that box, no helped by the fact that he keeps bringing up the marriage thing and how he’d like to have an autumn wedding. So after a week of traveling and schmoozing with the families, we finally get home to Decatur, and sit down to exchange our own gifts.I open the first one, a Leatherman-sized box, and *woo-hoo* it’s a Leatherman. Awesome. And then I pick up the second box. And before I can open it, Kyle stops me and takes my hands in his, and says to me, “Stephanie, I just want you to know that you’re easily the most amazing woman I’ve ever met, the kind I can really see myself spending the rest of my life with. I just want you to know how much I love you. Now you can open it.” And smiling through my tears, I slowly open the box… He got me work gloves.
> F****** work gloves! Now don’t get me wrong, I needed a pair, but not as much as I needed a f****** engagement ring! The look on my face must have been hilarious, because he immediately started laughing hysterically. Until I shoved the gloves down his throat.



:shock: Dude you are so lucky she didn't castrate you right there.


----------



## dvsDave (Jun 14, 2009)

and the ballsiest/dumbest part is that he waited another 141 days :shock: to propose!


----------



## Footer (Jun 14, 2009)

To be fair, they were setwear gloves.... and there was a lampcheck in there too...


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 14, 2009)

gafftaper said:


> ...:shock: Dude you are so lucky she didn't castrate you right there.


...Using the new Leatherman while wearing the new gloves.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 15, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> ...Using the new Leatherman while wearing the new gloves.



Yep... and I'm sure she could have found somewhere to use the lampcheck too!


----------



## MSLD (Jun 15, 2009)

CB wives on the loose!!!!


----------



## Van (Jun 15, 2009)

Man! I'm sorry I went out of town! I missed almost all the fun. Well I'm back now. 
I'm adamantly opposed to the CB wives club! My wife would ruin me on here. 
I will say Welcome aboard. I'm very glad Footer has someone to keep him in line.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 20, 2009)

MrsFooter said:


> I think I love you MistressRach. Way to earn those sexy boots!



See, now my wife sent me this: Are women born this way? - Snotr

She probably won't be joining you ladies.


----------



## Van (Jun 21, 2009)

ruinexplorer said:


> See, now my wife sent me this: Are women born this way? - Snotr
> 
> She probably won't be joining you ladies.


 
Oh That's funny! Reminds me a lot of my daughter!


----------



## NevilleLighting (Jun 28, 2009)

ahhhh, the things I learn about the people I work with online. LOL!!!


----------

